# Why do I want stream?



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

Definitely a marketing failure, when i don't know why I might want the unit.

So, can the experts here explain why I might want it?

Smart TV's have apps, but I'm not happy with the new 5th wheel visio tv's as they are SLOW. Even worse, I can't get sirius app on the TV.

While on the road, my little Dolmee(?) box has the apps on it, including tivo and sirius. I can watch stuff from my Tivo while on the road with native tivo app on the tv.


----------



## pmd85vette (Nov 19, 2003)

I have multiple TiVos, but they are missing many apps. Yes, today there are smart TVs, but again, they may be missing apps. Finally, if you have TVs that are NOT smart, the 4K is an inexpensive way to get apps.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

My old television has an easy-to-use input selection button. I love TiVo dvr. However, an android tv dongle of any brand, including the TiVo Stream that online is about $39 these days works better for apps.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

phecksel said:


> Definitely a marketing failure, when i don't know why I might want the unit.
> 
> So, can the experts here explain why I might want it?
> 
> ...


You want it because you already have other Tivos and like the peanut remote and you probably think it will be able to stream live TV and recordings from your other Tivos someday, like a Mini.

Given the issues with YTTV I've read about, I DON'T want a Tivo Stream. The half dozen other streaming devices I already have do a much better job at just about everything. I wouldn't even pull the trigger when I saw a rack of Streams at Wal-mart for $15.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

phecksel said:


> Definitely a marketing failure, when i don't know why I might want the unit.
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> While on the road, my little Dolmee(?) box has the apps on it, including tivo and sirius. I can watch stuff from my Tivo while on the road with native tivo app on the tv.


What the heck is a "Dolmee(?) box"? (Must be another marketing failure. )


mdavej said:


> You want it because you already have other Tivos and like the peanut remote and you probably think it will be able to stream live TV and recordings from your other Tivos someday, like a Mini.
> 
> Given the issues with YTTV I've read about, I DON'T want a Tivo Stream. The half dozen other streaming devices I already have do a much better job at just about everything. I wouldn't even pull the trigger when I saw a rack of Streams at Wal-mart for $15.


Not only the YTTV problems, but my understanding is this is a discontinued product so apps may not be updated in the future. It's dirt cheap now and probably worth it.


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

Smart TVs...are not that smart..and when they are, it only lasts a couple years. (apps overtime have a history of losing support faster for smarttvs/bluray players than more common streaming devices) 

Bluray players, they are designed to play discs.

TiVo DVRs are ...DVRs... when they try to be smarter than that, well it doesn't last and/or very frustrating when it tries to be something it's not.

You can throw apps and third party functionality on these things, but the love they get in return will never compare to an "official" device, whether that is Apple TV, Roku, FireTV, or Android TV (Google)

TiVo Stream 4K, is an actual built from the ground streaming device and is presented in 4K (HDR/Dolby Vision supported) but doesn't cost anywhere near as something like Apple TV's 4K model does. Much like how Apple TV and Roku know their strength, TiVo Stream 4K is designed to be what it is. An Android TV streaming device. Android TV, like Apple TV and Roku TV is pretty awesome. They have incredibly well designed user interfaces that makes navigation far more of a smooth experience than apps built into TV or DVD player hardware. TiVo Stream 4K even supports chrome casting abilities.

And what makes TiVo a little more special, is being able to find any tv show or movie, regardless if it's over there on Netflix or somewhere in Peacock land, TiVo's search will find it. Not Even Apple TV can get along with Netflix for proper integration. I have to search Netflix first to see if something is on there before I do Apple's own unified search which searches almost everything but Netflix.

My "currently watching" lists on AppleTV also doesn't include Netflix. It's quite silly when then FireTV has proper Netflix watching/search integration. Oh but now I'm on a Fire TV! Please tell me dear Amazon company, what else am I missing out on Amazon today to make sure I always know what Prime has to offer me before letting play my own watchlists. Sadly I feel FireTV is one big Amazon advertisement with great Alexa integration. (Both Google Assistant and Amazon Alexa have their own sets of pros/cons). FireTV is not bad for its value either, and its ads are not even that annoying if you don't mind a banner every now and then on your Home Screen, but Amazon will remind you what's always on Amazon Prime whenever they want to. Remember, these Amazon FireTV devices also know what you like to shop for too...but that's not a big deal for everyone.



Whenever you try to stream content on hardware like a SmartTV, a video game system, a cable box, a bluray player...well these devices only have so much love. Sure the big ones like Netflix, Hulu, YouTube are always supported the longest on these types of devices. Not to mention your dependent on sometimes a very limited user interface / UX compared to TiVoStream/AppleTV/Roku/FireTV/Android. But as the competition and streaming wars go on, and you don't want to ever worry about missing out as much, you will want an official streaming device like Android/Apple/Roku/FireTV.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Why should anyone prove to you why you should want a stream? Seriously... Do your own research. Read the ton of threads that already exist. Buy to your needs. 

Tell me why I want one? Really? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

phecksel said:


> Definitely a marketing failure, when i don't know why I might want the unit.
> 
> So, can the experts here explain why I might want it?
> 
> ...


This box is a good value for the money unless you use YouTube Tv on it. It still has freeze issues using YouTube tv, other apps work great. Just something to consider before you buy.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Not only the YTTV problems, but my understanding is this is a discontinued product so apps may not be updated in the future. It's dirt cheap now and probably worth it.


IMO, it's hard to say that a TS4K is worth even $15 on clearance given that you can pay $5 more and get a better-performing, more reliable Android TV streamer from Walmart's Onn brand. It's the overall best value in streaming devices available right now. Its only real drawbacks are no support for Dolby Vision or Atmos, both of which are supported on the TS4K (as well as on Roku and Fire TV devices starting at $40-50).

There are a few folks for whom the TS4K might make sense: those who really like its TiVo Stream app (for aggregating content from various popular apps, including Sling) as well as those who remap some of the buttons on its remote in order to customize the device for use with the Channels app for live and DVR TV. Also, folks who want a cheap Android TV device that must support Dolby Vision and Atmos. If you don't fall into any of those camps, then you'll probably be better served with the Onn UHD box or something else.

Anyone who plans to use YouTube TV should definitely stay away from the TS4K as it has has a string of ongoing issues with that app.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm one of those who loves the peanut remote as it works great with Channels DVR. Don't use YTTV. My one TV supports DV, and a future projector will too. I do contemplate getting the cheap shield to see if it's up scaling will improve my non hdr 4k projector. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------

